# Madison, WI  -  Looking for more players



## werk (Sep 14, 2005)

We have a campaign running, but have lost a couple of our players.

We're looking for one or two more players to bolster the ranks.

Games take place every other saturday, with adjustments for people's schedules and badger football (the group has a couple season ticket holders), usually beginning at 1pm.  We play at a cottage on Lake Waubesa, south of Madison.  Transportation from Madison or Stoughton can be easily arranged with other players.

Setting is Forgotten Realms, currently low level, currently in the Western Heartlands area.  Characters are close to core, with FR and some other WotC resources available.  The campaign is unique, written by yours truely, and does not include any published modules at this time.  I've been playing and DMing since 1985, but players are of all experience levels.  We have a yahoogroup, for the online calender and polls, and a private forum, for discussion.

Average player age is around 30.  Looking to have relaxed fun with 3.5.

If you are interested, send me an email at mark[dot]metz{at}med[dot]ge[dot]com Click to email.


----------



## werk (Sep 21, 2005)

tiny bump.


----------



## werk (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## Shape D. (Oct 7, 2005)

If only I had more free time on my hands............


----------



## werk (Oct 11, 2005)

Shape D. said:
			
		

> If only I had more free time on my hands............




I wish you did 

We are down one player, which means we still have four, but one is a little...intermittent.

Tell your friends!


----------

